# Online Dating Scammers and Rip Off Artists



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw this woman Angie on the Dr. Phil show yesterday.  She's been having an online boyfriend for over a year and had already sent him $175,000 in money for various reasons.  When she calls him on the phone, he first asks, 'who is this speaking', and only when she identifies herself, does he continue with the conversation.

He told her he was from the UK, but he's really in Nicaragua.  He said he owned a big construction company, but from the photos shown to her, he had never worked at that company even.  Dr. Phil had his investigators look this guy up.  He was on ten other websites, when they were warning that he was a scammer.

She asked him to send he a copy of his ID and passport, they both had conflicting information and different signatures.  The photo of his passport showed that his hair went up beyond the square of the photo.  When all these things were pointed out to this woman, she remained in denial, and found excuses to defend him.

Her son was the one who brought her to the show, because he knew his mother was taken for a ride, and he couldn't talk sense into her.  He agreed to appear with her on the Dr. Phil show to prove he was innocent of any scamming.  So, she of course, had to send him $1,000 for the plane ticket.  Well, surprise, something came up and he had problems getting on the flight.  

Then he agreed that the show could call him, and he would appear via telephone.  She assured Dr. Phil that he would answer the phone...well, he didn't, even after a try from her personal cell phone.  At the very end of the show, Dr. Phil asked her if she was seeing the light about this guy, not being who he said her was, and just scamming various women online for money....she said she still had faith, and wasn't sure he wasn't sincere.  

Anyhoo, Dr. Phil just shook his head and begged her to at least, not send him any more money.  She said she didn't have much left, and probably wouldn't.  Her son was very frustrated with her, he thought she would wake up with all the evidence the show provided.  What's with these people????? 

http://www.drphil.com/shows/show/1984


----------



## Anne (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw a woman on Dr Phil some time ago, and the scenario was much the same.  Always making plans, then needing money to show up, and then 'something' came up, and he couldn't make it.  In spite of Dr Phils investigation that proved he was scamming other women as well, the woman was still in denial, saying she didn't think he would really lie to her, and somehow, somewhere,  there had been a mistake.  

I am not one who would want to be alone, but no way in h*ll would I be sending anyone money, and taking a chance with someone online....loneliness is not the end of the world, and there are so many ways to make real friends and keep busy; who needs that kind of nonsense???

But, everyone's different - I know some who would, and have done this, as they cannot cope with being alone.  I can't judge them for that; just wish they would think the situation over *very carefully *before getting in so deep.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)

That gal on Dr. Phil never even saw him in person once...hard to say you love someone and will do anything to help them financially without even seeing them in the flesh, IMO.  And yeah, I don't fool very easy either, can smell a rat a mile away.  If he started the asking for money BS, I would automatically think of him as a loser...I mean really.  

 Nowadays you hear a lot of con artist stories from those who use sites like match.com.  Rickie Lake said on her talk show that she was played by some guy online.  I don't think there was money involved, but it turned out the guy had more than one online girlfriend or something, and she was upset emotionally after all was said and done.  She had really fallen for him, and was interested in a serious relationship that might lead to marriage.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2013)

In my real life I used to:



Wear x-ray specs
Carried a cardboard G.I. Joe foot-locker and wore a Charley Brown striped polo shirt
Parked my Schwinn Sting Ray (facing in) and could patch a tire in under 2 hours
Played a mean game of Tiddly-Winks
Had no plans for the ladies other than playing "Spin The Bottle" and "Post Office"


----------



## That Guy (Jul 31, 2013)

Who loves you, baby?


----------



## MrMillion (Aug 10, 2013)

thats the reason why there is so much scammers over online dating. The victims are just too naive and gullible to protect themselves from the scammers. I had my encounters with those scammers before and it was so obvious what they were trying to do. I mean already asking me for money after only 3 days of chatting? No way i would fall for that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm having a really tough time choosing which of the lovely ladies on *Elena's Models* I should get - maybe I can get a "Two-fer" deal ...



Of course, the shipping and handling charges from Russia are going to be a bear.

... get it? _Russia_? _Bear_? See what I did there?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm having a really tough time choosing which of the lovely ladies on *Elena's Models* I should get - maybe I can get a "Two-fer" deal ...
> 
> View attachment 2043
> 
> ...




Nice move, SifuPhil......Russian Bear....just for you.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Of course, the shipping and handling charges from Russia are going to be a bear.
> 
> ... get it? _Russia_? _Bear_? See what I did there?



What's that about a Russian Bare???


----------

